# Latest info on exchanging British driving licences



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

From the British Embassy Facebook page.



> As you know, one of the key actions for UK Nationals living in Spain is to exchange your UK driving licence for a Spanish one, but recently a lack of appointments has made this difficult. Therefore, to speed up the licence exchange and ensure UK Nationals can begin the process before the end of the year, the DGT has put a new system in place which has gone live on their website today.
> 
> It is a two-step process. The first step is to make an application to the DGT before 30 December. You can do this via their online portal if you have a digital certificate/CLAVE or by calling 060. In some provinces it may also be possible to do so by downloading the form and taking it to your local office, though you may wish to ring ahead to confirm this. You can also ask a representative (eg a gestor) to do this on your behalf. We understand that for this part of the process you do not need to have a residency certificate or TIE, but you will need a NIE.
> 
> ...


https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...DMywOvy0mMVeymw4kncQQeKkvpAAd-OL-wUCQJhHucflk


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

For all those worried about getting an appointment before the end of the year to change your driving licence, don´t panic. 
See this link from the DGT....basically register the details of your driving licence now, wait to hear from the DGT.....and if everything is in order you will have until 30 June to make an appointment to change it.
This is the link....sorry it is in Spanish......





Canje, sustitución y renovación de permisos del Reino Unido







sede.dgt.gob.es


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

I gave this info to our solicitor earlier as i am in the position of needing to change my licence. 

She said that the site makes no sense as the info in Spanish just states that you need to provide paperwork but doesn't say what, but says you must be resident.
She is going to contact them tomorrow to get clarification. Because as long as your paperwork is in the system for residence you should be able to use the reference number you are given when applying on line for the first step.

Wont be holding my breath though...


----------



## Andaluz (Oct 6, 2020)

Just received an update e-mail the UK Govt., who in this particular update, point specifically to the driving license 'change'.

I already have my Spanish license so don't know what the change has been but here is a link for those who might have a dog in this fight.






Living in Spain


Information for British citizens moving to or living in Spain, including guidance on residency, healthcare and passports.




www.gov.uk


----------

